# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Oldschool Runescape Multibot (Paid)

## Zantomato

I've created a Multibot using AutoHotKey that has multiple features as shown below.

[Features]


[Moneymaking]
Thieve Nature runes in Ardougne
Fletching Maple Logs into Maple Longbows (U) at the Duel-Arena
Fletching and Stringing Yew Logs at the Duel-Arena
Making Cannonballs on the Neitiznot Island. 

[Exp Bots}
Nightmare Zone Auto Prayer Pot Drinker
Nightmare Zone Auto Absorbtion Potion, Overload potion Drinker AND Rapid Heal prayer flick. 
Fletching Logs into Shafts at the Duel-Arena
Cutting Opals at the Duel-Arena
Cutting Emeralds at the Duel-Arena
Cursing the Jogre at the Ardougne zoo
Cursing and High Alching at the Jogre at the Ardougne zoo
Stunning and High Alching at the Jogre at the Ardougne zoo
Iron Power Miner Northeast of Ardgoune
Power Cutting Willow Trees South of Taverly Dungeon




This bot is basically next to undetectable, aslong as you don't bot more than 14-16h a day. I've been running 2 accounts for 2 months now. for about 14h a day. In other words, Just use it somewhat smartly, and you won't get caught. I have been banned before giving the bot a "stress test" and botted it for 23 days 24/7 before it finally got banned for 2-3 days as a "minor macro ban" which I'm pretty sure was the result of botting at the duel arena on the most popular world (world 2) and getting reported a tonne. 

If you're interested in purchasing this tool, add me on skype under "ZanmatoAHK" I'm currently Selling this for a one-time payment of $25, with full support and free future updates. The reason this is somewhat expensive, is because the less people with the bot, the better.

And just for those who don't know how AHK (Auto Hotkey) works, this script works solely on colour detection, in other words, It should be working indefinitely. Runescape updates do not break this bot, it will last as long as you have it.

PS: Using this bot will also mean you won't be able to use your keyboard or mouse while it's active, it will move your mouse and simulate a real player, making it less detectable. But if you want to use your computer while a script is running, simply just download and run a virtual machine to run the script. I recommend "VirtualBox"

----------

